# American Idol 4/8/2008, 4/9/2008 and 4/10/2008



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Another Week, Another Idol .. This week is Idol Give Back so there are three nights instead of only two.

David Archuleta
Jason Castro
David Cook
Kristy Lee Cook
Michael Johns
Syesha Mercado
Carly Smithson
Brooke White


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow... when I voted just now there were 6 people with 1 vote and 2 with zero. This makes for an interesting week. I went for Kristy this week for the first time. I think she has been climbing the talent ladder each week lately and, if she continues will be a force toward the end. I STILL don't get the appeal of Jason and think he should be the one to go. I love the song he did, I love the version of the song he did, having heard it before, but, I just don't think it's appropriate for the show, a terrible song choice. i think he could have done a different version (original arrangement?) of the song and come off just fine.

My second choice to go would be Brooke. I would like to see her stay, but I just don't think she is on a par with most of the others, well, except she's better than Jason.


----------



## RoadDawg (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I was disappointed with David Cook this week. He is still my top pick, but I did not feel this was a good week for him. "I didn't get it". 
I was very impressed this week with Kristy Lee Cook. She has been growing on me a bit, and is finally giving a memorable performance. 

I think the bottom 2 will be Syesha and Jason. All of the "Idols" have great voices, but I feel these 2 have the weakest "star power" of the lot.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

David Cook picked a lesser-known (OK, barely known) song and may suffer for it, but I still think he's a prohibitive favorite. Brooke also was very good tonight, even if Simon called it "unoriginal".


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> David Cook picked a lesser-known (OK, barely known) song and may suffer for it, but I still think he's a prohibitive favorite. Brooke also was very good tonight, even if Simon called it "unoriginal".


Q to simon: How does one make "you've got a friend" original? 8/8 time? Beat box it?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I was glad to see Paula call out Randy for saying always telling people that they are "pitchy". I swear that he is tone deaf at times.

David Cook was off tonight. Still should be the favorite.
I am too smitten with Christy Lee Cook to be completely objective but I like her and Brooke quite a bit.
Also, I think Micheal Johns is quite good. The short songs haven't helped him much.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I had just finished saying to my wife that Kristy had perfect tone on that song .. She has improved every single week and it was both a great song choice and a great opening clip explaining the significance. She hit a home run this time.

I really liked them all, if I had to pick a "worst" tonight it was probably David Cook  .. but really, that's because I had no clue what the song was and also I thought he and the chorus were not in tune with each other in the softer parts of the song near the beginning.

Carly is a good candidate for elimination tonight despite the fact that she looked better tonight than she has ever looked on the show. Brooke probably gets the worst-dressed award tonight. I've decided that Brooke does her best work when she sits down, so that, IMHO, is what she should do from now on .. either on a chair, on the stairs or on the ground, but sitting down is a good for her.

Jason .. I thought it was excellent. That version of the song is one of my all time favorite songs. I've listened to it over and over and over and every time it sounds new to me .. in a good way.

All around positive show, but my votes tonight were for Kristy Lee and Jason .. none for any of my top four picks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well.. Definitely David Cook's worse night. Even though the song was not well known he did not sing it well at all. 

David A - Sorry but.. No comparison to the Robbie Williams version of the song. It was Ok.. but in terms of power and passion... not even close... I am amazed how in one breath they are knocking Syasha for taking on a song and not leaving up to it in another no comparison is made. Also... Am I the only one that feels the kids lack in range... 

Syasha - Good job, but bad choice... Rule #2. Never do a Song the winner down from Idol on the night they one.... 

Michael - Solid performance though I was hoping for him to show he can sing a slow song. 

Carly - I personally think it was a excellent job on a very tough song. You are sing Freddie and that is always tough. I think they are more critical of her than the rest of the idols. 

Jason - Sorry Doug.. I was laughing threw it. I love the Iz version and Jason was not even close... Yes unique but I thought it did not hit the mark. I am sorry.. but I don't even know what to say about Randy "multon hot" comment.

Kristy - Well for here she did really good.. but not my cup of tea and I personally did not see anything better than what she has done before. 

Brooke - Range thing and how she takes comments still bugging me.. Song was a bit boring. 

I really hope Carly does not go.. She is on the top tear. My bottom two would be Jason and David C.

One thing I did notice tonight. Audio sound horrible. Voices were not coming through at all. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Remember last year, during the Idol Gives Back week, they didn't eliminate anybody.

Still haven't watched yet, but it'll be interesting to hear Kristy's performance knowing you folks are giving her a bit of praise....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> One thing I did notice tonight. Audio sound horrible. Voices were not coming through at all. Anyone else experience this?


Yeah, I thought something went wrong with my sound system for a moment. The singers' microphone feed seemed to be set too low for the backup 101 strings and 70 member choir they had tonight.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Brooke - Range thing and how she takes comments still bugging me.. Song was a bit boring.


I certainly won't fault you for saying that, but it was kinda funny watching her really, I mean REALLY, bite her tongue tonight when the Judges where speaking. She did look uncomfortable not being able to respond, but clearly she was trying to control herself.

This may have been dictated due to the time constraints of the one-hour show, but it is very possible that it was due to her attempting to better her position because of all of the negativity surrounding exactly what you are talking about Ron.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Where have I been? Kristy has a video out (small time, but looks real):


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes - there were audio problems again on Idol's performance show, with at least two singers' microphones being live while talking with Ryan so that we heard a feedback squeal ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hate to sound like a jerk, but I found the whole night a complete bore. I don't know if it's me, but this is my third season of watching Idol, and I now find this group the least interesting I've seen so far.

The only song that piqued my interest was Jason singing the Israel Kamakawiwo arrangement of _Rainbow_, which I've loved since _Finding Forrester_, but even that was just a complete imitation, with very little Jason added. IOW, I'd never buy that as a single, because I can have the original.

/steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> One thing I did notice tonight. Audio sound horrible. Voices were not coming through at all. Anyone else experience this?


Yes!!! It was terrible, as usual lately. THIS IS A SINGING COMPETITION. They need to bring the SINGER'S voice out of the mix more. It is a very simple process, simply move the ONE fader up a notch so we can hear it ABOVE the rest of the mix. I could do better and I haven't mixed a live band in over 20 years.

The feedback that was heard was probably caused by the monitor mixer (the fellow who mixes what is heard by the people on the stage) or the house mixer (the fellow who mixes for the live audience). I would suspect the monitor mixer to be the culprit though.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> Hate to sound like a jerk, but I found the whole night a complete bore. I don't know if it's me, but this is my third season of watching Idol, and I now find this group the least interesting I've seen so far.
> 
> The only song that piqued my interest was Jason singing the Israel Kamakawiwo arrangement of _Rainbow_, which I've loved since _Finding Forrester_, but even that was just a complete imitation, with very little Jason added. IOW, I'd never buy that as a single, because I can have the original.
> 
> /steve


Steve, You're not being a jerk at all. One thing that is true is that there is a consistency about this group. This week was, on a whole, less than last week which is part of the problem.

It's likely that the Idols didn't have as much practice time since they were also working on tomorrow's show as part of the process.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

RoadDawg said:


> Well, I was disappointed with David Cook this week. He is still my top pick, but I did not feel this was a good week for him. "I didn't get it".
> I was very impressed this week with Kristy Lee Cook. She has been growing on me a bit, and is finally giving a memorable performance.
> 
> I think the bottom 2 will be Syesha and Jason. All of the "Idols" have great voices, but I feel these 2 have the weakest "star power" of the lot.


David Cook is going though some personal stuff right now. I'm sure he will get back on his game soon.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The poor mixing definitely I think will have an effect on voting.... If people truely vote based on best singer and not their favorite (Tongue and cheek).

I don't recall AI having so many issues with Audio before.. Hopefully they will fix it before next show.

As for Brooke holding back... Yeah she did a bit but it still came through loud and clear in her gestures.... She still needs to work on it.. I like here voice though I find it a bit light on range... She does seems sincere and unique but I think she is way over playing the humble card. Yes perhaps it is real... but it is coming over to me as over playing it. 

Oh.. and last night I felt the need to dig out my Robbie Williams CD to listing to Angel..... Wanted to make sure of my opinion and listen to a much better version of that song.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

We watched a Soundstage (HD) with Dan Fogelberg (RIP). We then made the mistake of watching Idol.

It's amazing how far these kids have to go to become a professional. The contrast was amazing; the gap huge.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It's likely that the Idols didn't have as much practice time since they were also working on tomorrow's show as part of the process.


Hope you're right. I believe it's Andrew LLoyd Webber night next week, which provides an opportunity for two absolutely show-stopping songs: "Memory" from _Cats_ and "Music of the Night" from _Phantom of the Opera_.

Have two or more contestants ever sung the same song on the same night? Because I can't imagine any one of them not wanting to sing either song. As a result, should be an interesting week.

/steve


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My biggest problem last night... was the inconsistancy of the judges...

They critically compared Syesha to Fantasia... and pretty much said, it wasn't that good because the original was so awsome...

But then when Jason sang... IZ's version of the song... it wasn't even remotely close to the original... or as good. My wife and I were very disappointed with him singing it.... but then the Judges were falling all over the place on it.

Overall it was an "Okay" night (in my Randy voice)...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Hope you're right. I believe it's Andrew LLoyd Webber night next week, which provides an opportunity for two absolutely show-stopping songs: "Memory" from _Cats_ and "Music of the Night" from _Phantom of the Opera_.
> 
> Have two or more contestants ever sung the same song on the same night? Because I can't imagine any one of them not wanting to sing either song. As a result, should be an interesting week.
> 
> /steve


Seriously? That should be a fun week.

You have so many songs to choose from...... You can have powerfull balad type songs... or faster paced "rock" type songs


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Seriously? That should be a fun week.


Ya. I remember Ryan saying they were gonna feature Dolly, Andrew LLoyd Webber, Mariah and Neil Diamond, but I can't remember the order he said they'd be on.

/steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> As for Brooke holding back... Yeah she did a bit but it still came through loud and clear in her gestures.... She still needs to work on it.. I like here voice though I find it a bit light on range... She does seems sincere and unique but I think she is way over playing the humble card. Yes perhaps it is real... but it is coming over to me as over playing it.


Perhaps I'm gullible, but I truly think that she is being real. However, it is a character flaw with respect to being on stage. I believe that she's performed in small settings that are much more intimate and just grown accustomed to the interaction. It doesn't play as well when speaking with the Judges and it is something that she needs to work through.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Remember last year, during the Idol Gives Back week, they didn't eliminate anybody.
> 
> Still haven't watched yet, but it'll be interesting to hear Kristy's performance knowing you folks are giving her a bit of praise....


But....

The votes carried over to the following week. So their performances do count if they continue with this tradition from last year.

pf


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> David Cook is going though some personal stuff right now. I'm sure he will get back on his game soon.


Oh? I don't pay attention to the off-screen stuff unless/until someone points it out. What's going on with Cook?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> But....
> 
> The votes carried over to the following week. So their performances do count if they continue with this tradition from last year.
> 
> pf


Except, I seem to remember that last year there were only two nights (not three). I suspect they just split it up this year so that someone wouldn't be voted off on the night of the "Give Back" performances. Someone will go home on Thursday.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting that our bunch has both of the blonds running away with the competition this week ..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is so much to draw from and being a big Phantom fan I am looking forward to it though it could get ugly.. Lot of his songs require a wide focal range and some of the singers I don't think have it. 

Might be the night to get a WOW moment. Have not had one in this season yet in my opinion.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Except, I seem to remember that last year there were only two nights (not three). I suspect they just split it up this year so that someone wouldn't be voted off on the night of the "Give Back" performances. Someone will go home on Thursday.


I agree.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I still like Brooke the most, but I didn't care for her performance last night. David Cook was also not as good, but I had trouble hearing him for half of his song because the background singers were louder than him! I think the most impressive last night was Kristy Lee Cook because I have come to expect nothing from her and she has gotten better and better. I think the bottom two this week will be Carly and Syesha, but I really think it should be David Archuleta and Michael Johns because I don't care for either of them. David always sounds like he has a cold and no matter what Michael sings it feels like it was the same thing he sang last week.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Michael Johns - I liked it more than I thought I would. He IS a wannabe, and Dream On is an epic song 

Syesha Mercado - I thought it was passable 

Jason Castro - Favorite of the night. The Israel version of Somewhere Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World is one of my favorite kick-back songs though. I agree it wasn't quite as good as the original, but I really like the kid.

Kristy Lee Cook - Probably her best week in a while for me. It still could be her time.

David Cook - Not his best week. Not bad enough to lose him his favorite status for me though.

Carly Smithson - Will people please quit ruining Queen this season! It wasn't horrible, but I don't think she was quite up to the job.

David Archuletta - For me, it was better than the last couple of weeks. He's still in there for a possible number 2.

Brooke White - I agree. She seems to be getting a bit down trodden. I am pulling for her though. I love the singer/songwriter vibe. And I do think she is genuine. (side note: I met her parents a few weeks ago )

I do think that they have a draw of some sort when multiple contestants want the same song... so hopefully it will force some _Jesus Christ Superstar_ or _Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat_ to come out. I agree Phantom had some great songs, but there are some others out there


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Might be the night to get a WOW moment. Have not had one in this season yet in my opinion.


I thought Archuleta's "Imagine" was pretty good, relatively speaking. Cook's "Billie Jean" as well. But I agree, not as impressive as "wow" moments from the past two seasons, at least for me. (Daughtry's "Walk the Line" and "Wonderful World", Kat's "Rainbow", Blake's "You Give Love A Bad Name", Jordin's "You'll Never Walk Alone", and almost anything Melinda sang last year.) /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The "WOW" night of the season occurred for me when Cook sang Billie Jean ... that was a WOW of a performance ...


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd have to throw in for D Cook's Billie Jean. And possibly Eleanor Rigby.


----------



## RoadDawg (Apr 2, 2008)

I was thinking to myself if they ever do a Michael Jackson Week (not that I think they should) someone should do a rocker version of Billie Jean. And then David Cook did it.
I had not heard that version before. It was a Wow moment for me too.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

David Archuleta did it for me


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Be honest, none of them are very good.

Watch the musical act at the end of any Tonight Show, and they'll be much, much better than anything on this year's Idol.

Sorry - I'm just being honest


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mavrick .. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Any thoughts on tonite's bottom 3? I wouldn't be surprised if it was 3 of the girls, with Kristy not being one of them... for a change.

I still like Carly best among the girls, but I think Simon's (justifiable) comment on her performance this week may affect the voting.

I think in spite of her pretty smile, Sayesha may be the one to go this week. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I have to believe that Syesha is going to be in the bottom three and is the likely candidate to leave.

There's been a lot of buzz about Castro and KLC so they are unlikely to be in the bottom 3. Still an everybody loves David (A) crowd so he should be safe. My bottom 3 selection tonight:

Syesha
Carly
David Cook

Could be Syesha or Carly gone ..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's interesting that VoteForTheWorst still has Kristy Lee as their pick. If she keeps improving the "worst" may end up near the top .. Of course one bad week and she's a goner. I think she's already used up 8 of her 9 lives on this show.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Wonder if they will do like they did during Idol Gives back week last year and not send anyone home this week?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> David Archuleta did it for me


Brooke does it for me each week.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:
 

> Mavrick .. Too funny! :lol:


Well, it went over my head. All I see is a signature, but I'm not sure what the joke is!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bottom 3:
Jason
Syesha
Brooke

I hope Jason goes, but I think it will be Syesha. As I stated before, I still like Brooke, but I just don't think she has what it takes (whatever that is).



> Be honest, none of them are very good.


I don't think they are up to last year's class.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Well, it went over my head. All I see is a signature, but I'm not sure what the joke is!


The image was from another site .. I've attached it here .. It's a reference to Ben Stiller's comments on the "Gives Back" episode last night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Doug! :up:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow, did I blow it. :lol: This was very surprising for me.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i totally thought they were going to just carry over votes to next week... especially the way seacrest kept saying... "we'll see who has the least amount of votes"...

definitely a surprise... on the fact that they actually eliminated someone... and that it was...



Spoiler



michael


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if it's Seacrest's choice to dangle a ray of hope and snatch it away, or if the producers make him do it. It seemed a bit unnecessarily cruel to tell Michael that last year during Idol Gives Back no one had to leave. That was the ray of hope ... and you could see it in Michael's face how much he wanted to stay. Why couldn't Seacrest start with "*Unlike* last year, ..."? Sure it's less dramatic, but it's also not misleading.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Be honest, none of them are very good.
> 
> Watch the musical act at the end of any Tonight Show, and they'll be much, much better than anything on this year's Idol.
> 
> Sorry - I'm just being honest


Well, you have to remember that these contestants are still pretty raw. They just don't have the chops and experience of most seasoned performers - that makes a big difference. Look at past contestants and see the difference after a year, or two of performing and touring under their belts. Makes all the difference in the world.

Still - are there really ANY great singers these days? There are many very very good singers, but IMO they just don't have the same greatness as what many of us grew up with.

That came to mind during the Idol Gives Back performance of Heart. Fergie took over that parts that Ann Wilson can no longer song. But even though Fergie is pretty darn good, she still doesn't hold a candle to Ann when she was in her prime. I know because I saw Heart live more than once, and she belted out those notes even better than the studio versions of those songs.

And who in the last two decades can compare to Plant, Steve Perry, Freddie, and maybe Bono? Maybe it was the songs that helped them sound so good, but I don't know. Maybe the ones that do have the talent are just being encased in the empty music that they perform, and they don't even believe what they're doing, and it comes over as just average.

So I find it all a little sad. The only one who deserved to be in that bottom three tonight was Syesha - not because she can't sing, but because it's just nothing we haven't heard so many times before. Jordin Sparks was awful. Kristy Cook simply can't sing at all, especially not good enough to be a professional. Carly is fantastic but she needs some coaching and a good producer - but she's obviiously not connecting with the AI core demographic.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally, I think Kristy has grown quite a bit. To be a Mega-star? Probably not, but she's probably done enough for herself to make a decent living.

Carrie, though I think has an incredible voice and she was once a raw talent as well. I still remember when folks were saying that she looked like a deer in the headlights .. not now!

Daughtry just continues to pump out hit after hit .. He's gonna be up there with Bon Jovi when it's all said and done, IMHO.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Daughtry definitely is polished. Personally I thought Michael was too and definitely it was not his time but we all know this show is a popularity contest to a large extent. 

I had him picked as one of my top 3 to 4 and it sucked to see him go. In terms of vocals I thought he had it and I was really hoping to see him next week singing something for Jesus Christ Super Star.

I think last night when the sang "Seasons of Love" it showed where the real voices are.... Kristy started it off and sorry got to disagree with you again Doug ... It all seems the same and I personally don't see anything special there....

Brooke did not even have a solo in it.... Same thing tonight. I am a Brooke fan, but I just does not have the range and in a group really does not stand out unlike David C./Michael/Saysha/Carly did tonight...

Though she did have one of her best nights this week, I still think she is the weakest and should have gone. Perhaps votefortheworse saved here. Hmmm Mark my words.. A Jason/David a finally will not have me watching it for sure.

Well I hope Carly hits a home run next week. I think she needs it and so does Seysha... Like I said.. lot of songs to show off some powerful voices... It could turn out to be another Disco week where it really shows who can sing the phone book and who only gets through the A's.

Oh.. and the local radio played the Robbie Williams version of Angels and then the David A version. I have to say it sounded better on the radio but not even close in terms of quality of a song..... Great Song... and David A. sang it just ok in my opinion..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it's Seacrest's choice to dangle a ray of hope and snatch it away, or if the producers make him do it. It seemed a bit unnecessarily cruel to tell Michael that last year during Idol Gives Back no one had to leave. That was the ray of hope ... and you could see it in Michael's face how much he wanted to stay. Why couldn't Seacrest start with "*Unlike* last year, ..."? Sure it's less dramatic, but it's also not misleading.


Ya. Wife and I couldn't believe he did that to Johns. He could have just made that point (about the difference from last year) early on, before announcing the bottom three. /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That was a poor thing to do, I agree. This show is starting to remind me of "The Gong Show". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gong_Show


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I think last night when the sang "Seasons of Love" it showed where the real voices are.... Kristy started it off and sorry got to disagree with you again Doug ... It all seems the same and I personally don't see anything special there....


Actually, I didn't see the results show yet so I didn't hear them sing that. I'll reserve judgment until then. My comments about Kristy were through the performance show on Tuesday.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This was on the Idol gives back show Doug.... Fan of Rent so it was interesting seeing them sing it. To me it definitely exposed some cracks in some of the contestents.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Well, I was pretty close in my earlier post about who was going to be in the bottom. I thought the bottom two was going to be Syesha and Carly, but I wanted it to be Michael Johns and David Archuletta. I think if David Cook can pull out another "Beat It" performance then he will become the front runner, but Chris Daughtry had good performance after performance and he still left too early. As long as the kiddies and grandmas are voting for "frog in the throat" David Archuleta then my favorites don't have a chance.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Snoofie said:


> As long as the kiddies and grandmas are voting for "frog in the throat" David Archuleta then my favorites don't have a chance.


Well I'm neither, and I like both Archuletta and Cook! :lol: Given the right song for their vocal styles, they both can "wow", IMO.

But at this point in the competition, it really makes no difference who stays or goes from a career standpoint. Look at Ace, Bucky and Kelly. All left relatively early and still had enough exposure to forge a career out of it. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> This was on the Idol gives back show Doug.... Fan of Rent so it was interesting seeing them sing it. To me it definitely exposed some cracks in some of the contestents.


Ah yeah .. I did watch that last night and she did not do as well as she did on Tuesday.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve said:


> But at this point in the competition, it really makes no difference who stays or goes from a career standpoint. Look at Ace, Bucky and Kelly. All left relatively early and still had enough exposure to forge a career out of it. /steve


Agreed. They're all in now and will likely be able to make at least as much as I do now on their singing. I'm not sure this group will see the success of Carrie and Daughtry, but how many Alums have?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Agreed. They're all in now and will likely be able to make at least as much as I do now on their singing. I'm not sure this group will see the success of Carrie and Daughtry, but how many Alums have?


I'd add Kelly Clarkson to that short list, but I definitely agree with you.

I almost hope David Cook does NOT win so he's not locked into the crap AI makes them sing at the end.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> They're all in now and will likely be able to make at least as much as I do now on their singing.


HOw much do you make on their singing?


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd agree the 3 that have blown up would be Kelly, Carrie, and Daughtry.

Has anyone heard anything from Bo Bice's second album. The first was just bad, but from the sound of things when he was on... last week, this week, whenever... maybe if he "went back to his roots", the second album could be cool.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Richard King said:


> HOw much do you make on their singing?


I can dream can't I?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

deleted.


----------

